

Ask HN: What should Diaspora do now? - rblion

Looking at today's FB event, I get the feeling that Diaspora's whole 'own your social graph' and the contextual sharing vision is doomed. What Should Diaspora do now?<p>I thought this would be a good thought experiment...
======
danvoell
Is this really what Diaspora wanted to be? Facebook with the ability to
download a zip file? Wouldn't this help Diaspora or the next Facebook killa,
since you could feasibly transport from one network to the next?

------
michael_dorfman
Let's not kid ourselves, Diaspora was doomed from the get-go. Today's
announcements were just another nail in the coffin. Seriously, did you really
think that Facebook wasn't going to do something on contextual sharing?

Anyone wishing to compete with Facebook is going to have to have a pretty damn
compelling unique value proposition, and "we're not Facebook" isn't going to
be enough.

